# The ABC of me



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

You know the drill.... an A-Z that describes you. 

A - Alcohol. You're my best pal, so you are. You're lovely.
B - Beer. See A.
C - Coffee. Strong, black and plenty of it. Columbian preferably
D - Dobro. My wee guitar at the moment. Perfect for blues playing, crap for most everything else.
E - Elric of Melnibone. I wanted to be him when I was 14.
F - Folicles, hair. I have very few left on top of my head but plenty on my chin.
G - Gandalf. I wanted to be him when I was 13.
H - Horror. My meat and drink.
I - Insomnia. When I get most of my story ideas.
J - Jingoism. My pet hate.
K - Kong. The main reason I'm the way I am.
L - Loneliness. My secret fear.
M - Meikle. my name. It's Scots, and means small or big depending on context (and temperature)
N - Normality. There's far too much of it about.
O - Orang-Utan. What I want to come back as (if I can't be a whale.)
P - Panther, black. My spirit animal according to a very strange person I met once.
Q - Quatermain, Allan. I wanted to be him when I was 12.
R - Romance. It isn't dead, it's just having a lie down.
S - Shotgun. The last piece I need of my Zombie apocalypse survival kit.
T - Tarzan. I -still- want to be him.
U - Uncle, Man from. My favorite TV program when I was young.
V - Volume. What I like to drink my beer in.
W - Whales. My favorite things to spend time with apart from that other W, my wife.
X - X-Ray Specs. I remember ordering a pair from the back page of a comic and being -very- disappointed.
Y - Youngers No 3. A great beer, sadly departed.
Z - Zeppelin. I want "In My Time of Dying" played at my funeral.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This is trickier that the "20 random things" thread.

A: Agnostic
B: Blue-eyed
C: Cute* (well, at least my 5-year-old niece thinks so, and see B)
D: Dog-lover (See N) 
E: Eating is my favorite hobby, however, my...
F: Favorite Foods tend to have too much Fat in them.
G: Gamer: I like playing all sorts of games.
H: HCTZ, used to control my blood pressure
I: Independent
J: Jazz, especially modern big band, is one of the genres I listen to
K: Kindle is a blessing for my poor eyes.
L: Loony Tunes made most of my favorite cartoons as a kid
M: Musical: my degree is in Music Ed.
N: Noggin is my best friend.
O: Omnivorous, but I don't care much for most green veggies
P: PHP is my favorite programming language
Q: Quantum physics interests me.
R: Rotund (see F)
S: Shy, by temperament, but mostly I've learned to overcome it.
T: Trumpet is my favorite instrument.
U: Uncomprehending, when it comes to people who define their existence by hate
V: Violence should be avoided if at all possible, and yet...
W: Wargaming (tabletop and board) used to be an active hobby of mine.
X: Xylophilous could describe me, I suppose.
Y: Youthful mentally, if not physically
Z: Zelazny, Roger is my favorite author.

____________
* For the official record, I don't think so, but it did make my day when my niece said that.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow that looks like a lot of work for me to do... 

lol


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

A. Author.  I would love to write a book one day, but who wouldn't?
B. Bagpipes.  I one day hope to be able to play them.
C. Chanter.  This is what I'm learning on until then.
D. Dogs.  I like them better than cats, but I also really like cats.
E. Eeyore.  My absolute favorite character growing up and now.
F. Fantasy. My favorite genre of just about anything.
G. Gamer.  I've been a gamer all of my life.
H. Historian.  I'm majoring in Ancient and Medieval History.
I. Internet.  I can't imagine life without it now.
J. Japanese.  I tried to learn it in college.  I love their cars!
K. Kindle.  I love mine, it's made me expand my reading horizons so much.
L. Legend of the Seeker.  This show has become a large part of my life.
M. Manga.  I love anime and manga but have had less time to enjoy them lately.
N. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.  My favorite composer.  I love Scheherazade.
O. Opinionated.  I have a lot of opinions... mostly about things I don't like.
P. Programming.  I got my Associates in it.  I work for an online game doing it.
Q. Quiet.  I tend to be reserved around people I don't know.
R. Religion.  I'm a Lutheran and it is fairly important to me.  Republican too.
S. Spanish.  Being forced to learn it right now and I hate it.  Too hard for me.
T. Traveling.  I want to do more of it.  I've only been a few places so far.
U. Unseen University.  I would like to visit it.  Double points for alliteration!
V. Volumes.  I collect Easton Press books.  Only have a few now but want a library.
W. Writer.  I like to write and do a lot of it for the online game I work for.
X. Xena.  I adored Xena and Hercules.  The game I work for is based on both shows.
Y. Young.  My Scottish clan name and I'm also told I look younger than my age.
Z. Zune.  I'm a Zune user, no iPods for me.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

A - Aunt (the best ever)
B - Busty
C - Californian transplanted to Washington
D - Delightful.  At least my kids think so.
E - Enthusiastic reader
F - Friend 
G - G is the start of my VERY long last name
H - Hallelujah I say when it's vacation time
I - Irritated with late people
J - Just making ends meet
K - Kathryn is my youngest daughter
L - Lionhearted when it comes to my kids
M - MThe beginning of my first daughter's name, my name, and my maiden name
N - Naturally blond
O - Orange-tangerine.. my favorite fruit juice
P - Pepper the spice I use the most
Q - Quadruple.. The amount of taxes the government spends more than it should
R - Romantic.. my wonderful husband
S - Spanish  my second language
T - Tetrazini.. what my friends get when they are sick or in need
U - Umbrella what I thought that I would need and never use in Washington
V - Vivacious 
W - WTF?
X - X-Rated stuff is NOT my thing
Y - Yet I am not finished yet
Z - Zipper just because it shuts the whole thing up.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Eek, this is tough.

A --  All things in moderation.  (Except chocolate.) 
B --  Books, which take up half of my house.
C --  Cats.  Of course. 
D --  Dual citizenship.  
E --  Essay competition...  it won me my Kindle as a prize.
F --  Fabric stash, which takes up the other half of my house.
G --  Green beans, my favorite vegetable.  (As long as they're not canned or frozen.  )
H --  Half a century...  can I really be that old already?  
I --  Indie authors....  thank you Kindleboards for introducing me to some really good ones!
J --  Jigsaw puzzles, which would take up the third half of my house if I let them.
K --  Kindleboards, sometimes my first stop online before I even check email.
L --  Luddite, what I get accused of being for not owning an iPod, a TV, or a cell phone that's less than 7 years old.
M --  Martini & Rossi red vermouth, over ice, with lemon.  Ahhh.
N --  "Never, never, never give up."  Churchill quote on a magnet on my fridge.
O --  OED, the dictionary I have on my nightstand (the Concise...  the bigger one is in the study).
P --  Pistachios, my favorite kind of nut.  Roasted but unsalted.
Q --  Quizzes, puzzles, and word games, always fun to pass time with.
R --  Rosemary, my favorite herb.
S --  Sage, the herb that got me started growing a vegetable and herb garden...  long embarrassing story.
T --  Ten more pounds before I fit into my "thin jeans" again.
U --  Unbelievable how much time I'm spending on this.  
V --  Valley...  I live in one...  barely any cell phone reception in my house and only one bar of Whispernet.
W -- Winner of a spelling bee, long long ago.
X --  Xylophone, recently added to the numerous musical instruments in the house that I can't play. (DD is learning.)
Y --  Ysatis, my favorite perfume back when I wore scents (stopped when I had DD).
Z --  Zzzzz's, what I'm getting fewer of now that I spend so much time here.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A --  Aircraft mechanic
B --  Backpacker (before knee replacement surgery and hopefully afterword
C --  Colect Books, I collect them ( Missing only the first three TMNT, first series)
D --  Die cast cars, collect them too
e --  Early Klassic Kindle adopter, still use it daily
F --  Faithful
G --  Good at seeing solutions to problems
H --  Hardheaded
I --   Independent to a fault
J --   Jogger, at least used to be. Won my age group (40 to 45 at age 43) in a 10 K race, a got a trophy
K --  Knee, left is stainless steel and plastic
L --  Lazy at times, can be hard to motivate
M --  Married to same woman 39 years 7/10/10
N --  Need time alone, hence the backpacking
O --  Often have difficulty sleeping, except in the woods
P --  Photos, I post a few in the infinity thread.
Q --  Quirky sense of humor, except for the people who just say odd or weird
R --  Rehab, what I am doing with my knee
S --   Smoke a tobacco pipe
T --   Took the aircraft mechanic course at age 50, just to see if I could, graduated top of my class, next oldest student was 29 and
        I was only one working full time out of 25 students.
U --   Use to try to play guitar, now listen to others
V --   Very old scotch, Glenlivet a favorite
W --  Want to go kayaking as soon as the leg lets me
X --   X-Men is a favorite move
Y --   Yearly read LotR
Z --   Zero interest I have in writing a book


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

A -- Animals. I'm pro-animals and it just adds to my heartbreaking over the oil spill.
B -- Buffy, y'all. 
C -- Went to Catholic School briefly and had a dream about Sister Pat the other night. 
D -- Married to a dude named Dale. Have a dachshund. 
E -- Love the word Echo
F -- Still hoping the frogs return to our pond. 
G --Gemini
H -- Love that moment on vacation when you enter a hotel room, get to check the view, and then plop down on the bed.
I -- Introvert, only want to deal with people on my own terms and like long stretches of being almost alone -- pets are the exception. 
J -- Jewelry. I like sapphires and try to buy my grandmother something sparkly for special occasions. 
K -- Kind. I can be sarcastic, but hate to see anyone hurt or treated unfairly. Think we're hear to do good things. 
L -- Love raspberries. Makes me think of happy, sunny childhood summers. 
M -- My name is Michelle and I grew up in MICHigan and now live in Minnesota. My mother and maternal grandmother also have M names. Also, my writing room has a gigantic mural on all 4 walls and the ceiling. 
N -- Nicolette is part of my old pen name. 
O -- Subscribe to O magazine. Wonder how Oprah gets better looking with age. 
P -- Must stop picking and scratching at bug bites. 
Q -- Love books on British queens. 
R -- As a teen, loved Rick Springfield. 
S -- Shelties are my breed of choice. I've had 5. All but 1 was a rescue. 
T -- Hope the tomato plants to well. Got those hanging basket things and they seem like a huge hassle so stuck the plants in the ground. 
U -- When I was a kid, I'd rush home for lunch so I could see Underdog. 
V -- Just watched Young Victoria the other night. 
W -- Worms in the worm bin. The planet rejoices, others cringe. 
X -- 'Xactly is a perfectly good way to spell exactly. 
Y -- Was not as upset as Scarlet that there were yankees at Tara, but still distressed. (Because loved Gone With The Wind as a child.)
Z -- The shelter at which I worked occasionally does adoptions from the zoo parking lot.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Also, my writing room has a gigantic mural on all 4 walls and the ceiling.


How cool! Can we have pictures?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> How cool! Can we have pictures?


Sure. I only have a few in photobucket and so I'll take more in the next couple days and share them. 

I love the details most of all and so that's what I'd really like to focus on and share!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

A. Asexual reproduction is the wave of the future! Someone cut off my arm and let's see if it sprouts a new me.
B. Be careful cutting the arm off. It's gotta be a clean cut or it won't heal right.
C. Careful, I said!
D. Doggone it! Now all I have is a jagged stump!
E. Everyone is gonna laugh at me and call me Stumpy McAfee
F. Fork (yeah, yeah, insert the REAL word if you wanna), that hurts!
G. Gosh, that was dumb.
H. Hey! The fingers on my severed arm are twitching!
I. Is it turning into a new me?
J. Just look at those things waggle!
K. Know what? This still hurts.
L. Losing a lot of blood here...
M. My arm...it's...it's...
N. Not turning into a new David, that's for sure.
O. OK, I feel pretty stupid now.
P. Please call 911.
Q. Quick, before I lose conciousness.
R. Really. I'm blacking out.
S. Shut up! I know that was stupid. Just call the @#8!ing number!
T. That gesture was totally uncalled for.
U. Uh-oh. I'm getting dizzy.
V. Very dizzy.
W. What? I can't hear you.
X. X-tra honey mustard sauce? Huh?
Y. You can't eat that!
Z. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Might as well lock the thread, no one is going to top McAfee.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Might as well lock the thread, no one is going to top McAfee.


I didn't realize it was a contest?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A – Anniversary: Our 22nd is 9 days away
B – Brown: the color all my hair used to be
C – Crown Royal: My drink of choice
D – Don’t be a Jerk: Geoffrey’s First Rule of the Game
E – Ericsson: They sign my paychecks
F - Freak: As a kid it was my goal to freak adults out
G – Gilbert: The man I love
H – Honda Insight: I love my new car
I – Italy: I studied in Rome as a sophomore
J – Jeffrey: My first name before I had it changed when I was 12
K – the Knack:  Muh-Muh-Muh-My Sharona
L – Laugh Out Loud: Geoffrey’s Fourth Rule of the Game
M – Mint Chocolate: The best kind of chocolate
N – No Chocolate: the worst kind of chocolate
O – Orange Chocolate: The other best kind of chocolate
P – Panini:  I love smash sandwiches
Q – Queen:  I prefer Princess, it’s so much younger
R – Rexter: I love my little 12yo 100lb puppy
S – Star Trek:  What can I say, I’m a trekkie
T – This too Shall Pass: Geoffrey’s Tenth Rule of the Game
U – Urban Hipster: I can think of worse ways to be described.
V – Vampire Lestat: Thank you Anne, for everything.
W – Western Michigan: Where I’m from
X – X-men: I used to so geek out on them in High School
Y – Yasmini: I love my kindle
Z – Z is for ‘Thank God I’m done, that was hard’.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> A. Asexual reproduction is the wave of the future! Someone cut off my arm and let's see if it sprouts a new me.
> B. Be careful cutting the arm off. It's gotta be a clean cut or it won't heal right.
> C. Careful, I said!
> D. Doggone it! Now all I have is a jagged stump!
> ...


David... I'd check out one of the Twitter story sites on Ralan.com and send them that. It deserves a wider audience.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> David... I'd check out one of the Twitter story sites on Ralan.com and send them that. It deserves a wider audience.


What's Ralan.com?


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> What's Ralan.com?


Only the best site for horror fiction markets... THE place to find where to send stuff. You need to check it out -now- young sir.

http://www.ralan.com - check out the menu line of markets, from pro paying down to for-the-love-of-it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

williemeikle said:


> Only the best site for horror fiction markets... THE place to find where to send stuff. You need to check it out -now- young sir.
> 
> http://www.ralan.com - check out the menu line of markets, from pro paying down to for-the-love-of-it.


Bookmarked it. Thanks, Willie!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

> A - Anniversary: Our 22nd is 9 days away


would it make u feel old if I told u that is the same day as my 21st birthday. U have been together exactly one more year than I have been alive...out of the womb. Lol sorry just a random thought that came to mind reading that


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

A: Alexander by son
B: Beer, that refreshingly beautiful golden beverage
C: Cats, 2 of them
D: Dogs, 2 of them also
E: Education, it is what I do
F: Failure is not an option
G: Gertrude, my middle name
H: Habits, some good, some bad, some obsessive
I: Illinois State University, my alma mater
J: June, great month for travel
K: Kate my daughter
L: Love, so lucky!
M: Mom, who I am
N: neat freak
O: obsessive compulsive, just a wee tiny bit
P: peace and quiet, I try to get some every day
Q: quick-witted, they say I am
R: they are real
S: smart-ass, who me?
T: totally committed
U: unique
V: voracious reader
W: wondering why I am doing this?
X: x-rays, yup had a few of those
Y: Yes, I say yes more than no
Z: zany


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

David- You are a sick, twisted man. Probably why I like your stuff so much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A: Automobiles.  We have five, including two collector cars
B: Birding.  One of my favorite things.
C: Croatian, one of my heritages.  Czech, another.
D: District of Columbia where I was born. 
E: Elizabeth, my real first name.  and Emerald, my birthstone
F: Fred, my honey's name.  He has a Ferrari.
G: George, my dad
H: Hibbing, Minnesota    And also Hamas, my birth name.  and Hyattsville, MD where I grew up.
I:  INFP, my Meyers-Briggs category.  Also iPad.
J:  Juggling.  I can, a little.
K:  KindleBoards, where I spend too much time.  Kindle, which I love.  
L:  Love to read.
M:  Mary Jane, my mom.  Who was from Minnesota. And MINI/Mini, because we have two.  One old, one new.  And Mazda.  We have two of those, too.
N:  Needles, used in quilting.  I use very small needles.
O:  Oberon.  Love my Oberons...
P:  Polish, another of my heritages
Q: Quilt (what did you expect?)  or QI from Words With Friends, LOL
R:  Randy, my brother.
S:  Slovenien, another of my heritages.  And Senior, as I am now officially one.
T:  Teddy Bears.  I collect them. and Thimbles.  Collect them too, and they're used in quilting.
U:  Uniontown, PA.  Where my dad was from.  (just outside of.)
V:  V--why is V so hard?  Violet.  I love all shades of purple. My Oberon is purple. 
W:  Wine.  I love a good glass of wine.
X:   Xylophone.  What a great word.  
Y:   Yugoslavia, as it was called when I was younger.  Where two of my grandparents were from.
Z:  my favorite letter of the alphabet.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> S: Slovenien, another of my heritages.  And Senior, as I am now officially one.
> Y: Yugoslavia, as it was called when I was younger. Where three of my grandparents were from.


I know we've discussed Northern MN before, but not sure I knew this -- though it would have been a good guess. I'm only 1/4 Slovenian, but that's not my fault. My grandmother, who is 100% Slovenian but American born, likes to toss at me the odd phrase and force me to ask her what she just said. As a child I was taught how to say "good night and don't wet the bed."


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> *David- You are a sick, twisted man. * Probably why I like your stuff so much.


I get that a lot. (And thank you. )


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> would it make u feel old if I told u that is the same day as my 21st birthday. U have been together exactly one more year than I have been alive...out of the womb. Lol sorry just a random thought that came to mind reading that


This will be my half-way point. He hit it last year, but we now have spent half my life together ... and if you start calling me dad, I'll smack you. 

But Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> I know we've discussed Northern MN before, but not sure I knew this -- though it would have been a good guess. I'm only 1/4 Slovenian, but that's not my fault. My grandmother, who is 100% Slovenian but American born, likes to toss at me the odd phrase and force me to ask her what she just said. As a child I was taught how to say "good night and don't wet the bed."


Cousin! (Our grandmothers possibly knew each other, the Slovenian community up in the range was pretty close knit. Although your grandmother, as I think about it, is probably much younger...) Grandma was Slovenian, Grampa was Croatian, they intermingled the words at home, Mom grew up speaking that mix and didn't learn English until she started school. I didn't learn many phrases, but I thought it was normal for husbands to call their wives "Stada" as both my grandfathers called their wives that (Dad's dad was Czech) and my dad called my mom that occasionally. (It literally means old woman, but in a nice way )

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

A: Adventures in Babysitting, one of my favorite movies
B: Brokeback Mountain, another favorite movie; also Bristlecone Pine Press, part of my Business
C: Computers -- a serious addicition. also College, Russell Sage
D: DeLancey, my son, also my father, grandfather, and great-grandfather. And a street in NYC
E: Equality, marriage. Working hard for it. also E.N. Holland, my pen name
F: Fun -- what I try to have on a daily basis
G: Gelato -- what I am learning to make in my new anniversary present. also Good looking men, my weakness.
H: Hannah, my daughter. also Hayde, my middle name. Also Hugh (see G)
I:  I'm Saying Yes (see E). Internet (see C)
J:  Jessica, my sister. also, Jessie, my grandmother, and Jessie, our beloved greyhound who is waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge
K: Kindle and Kindleboards. also KitchenAid mixer (see G)
L: Leslie (me). I have always loved my name. also Lobster because I live in Maine
M: Maine, Great State of. Where I have lived for 30 years although to Mainers I am still a
N: New Yorker. also a Nurse (Registered)
O: Our One and Only (see E)
P:  Poisoned Ivy -- new book coming out this month that I am really excited about (see also B and V)
Q: Queen...what I will be someday  
R: Reading...lifelong favorite hobby
S: Straight ally (see E)
T: Taming Groomzilla (see E). also Tony, my husband. (see Y)
U: Universities: Illinois, Case Western, New Hampshire. Hung around those for a few years and picked up a few degrees
V:  Vintage -- new series of books (see B)
W: Wine, white -- beverage of choice
X:  XEBEC and XANTHIC -- good words for WwF
Y: Years, 32, married. Years, 55, on this earth (in July)
Z: ZED and ZETA -- words I like in WwF


----------

